# kist : proxy server for TTG



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm starting a TivoToGo software project with the goals of
interoperability, streamability, portability, and scriptability;
implemented by a HTTP proxy server.

Looking for alpha testers running Unix servers ( Linux / Mac / BSD )
and MPEG2 video clients.

Hosted on github:
https://github.com/marked/kist

To Install:

```
git clone https://github.com/marked/kist.git
```


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

*kist - Keep-It-Simple-Tivo

Custom HTTP proxy server for TivoToGo
*
Requires:

perl
tivodecode
curl
XSLT via: xsltproc: ( xsltproc ) or libsaxonb-java: ( saxonb-xslt )
Optional:

libxml2-utils: ( xmllint )
[ /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/ ]

Tested Servers:
Ubuntu
Mac 10.10
FreeBSD

Tested Clients:
VLC on Linux
VLC on Mac
VLC Firefox Plugin

Sketchy Clients:
gnome VLC plugin
gnome totem / videos

*Getting started:*

Edit 2 lines [ IP and MAK ] in bin/Conf.pm for your Tivo
Start daemon: bin/kistd
Contact server from web browser, on port 8080
Channel logos come from a backend service. If yours are missing, message the author with your lineup URL from zap2it.com

CLI Usage:


```
$ bin/fid_mpg [192.168.1.100] 123456
< mpeg TS of fileID follows >

$ bin/fid_xml [tivo.mydomain] 123456
< xml details of fileID follows >

$ bin/dvr_xml
< xml index from default IP follows >

$ bin/dvr_html [192.168.1.100]
< html index from specific IP follows >

$ bin/dvr_html [tivo.mydomain] Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=16
< html classic index from specific IP follows >
```
ToDo:


multiple user sessions
multi DVR households
support $PATH
render Details page
local Channel logo override/grabber
WAN access + Auth
Enlarge cache management
Verify sane inputs
Redesign HTML UI

More R&D:


Debug VLC's file length detection
Attempt transcoding
Attempt Tivo side scrub


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like TTG's web UI but was dynamically generated.

Using Firefox+VLC-plugin, you can just click "Play".

To watch all via playlist, click .m3u instead.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Reserved 3


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Screen shot doesn't work for me.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry, I must have linked to an expiring image link, fixed.

The offline questions I've gotten is telling me I haven't explained the purpose well. 
pyTivo, KMTTG, Tivo Desktop are great programs oriented to up/download video files between desktop among other things.

I'm aiming to simplify a different metaphor more streaming oriented, with the side benefits of
1) avoid managing a video library on my PC's / Servers.
2) extending Tivo video access to any capable device-
DLNA, PC's, XBMC, Smart Tv's, etc.

I don't know what's going to be compatible until it's tested, sadly.
Streaming mpeg2 video is not a popular feature, and bugs are frequent because of this.

There are a number of similar features or tools coming out- 
KMTTG's server mode, Tivo Online, Tivo Stream, the python proxy server, Tivo Channel for Plex.

So this is one more, with slightly different benefits and disadvantages.
This may be the only option with scrubbing support without transcoding, but again Tivo and client support is dicey on this..


----------

